# Remote control key Question



## DirtyDog(Irl) (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi All
Proud new owner of a 3.6 Q7














but i think i have a faulty control key, to open or lock it i have to practically put the key up to the driver window to lock\unlock it!!
What distance should it be able to open\lock at? Do you think it could be the batteries? it happens with both remote keys so the likelyhood of both keys being the same is kinda low right?
any help appreciated
Dog


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Remote control key Question (DirtyDog(Irl))*

There is something wrong. Ours opens from 50ft away. That is the purpose of the short antenna at the back of the roof. Get it checked out.


----------



## DirtyDog(Irl) (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Remote control key Question (chickdr)*

Had a feeling there was something wrong, thanks - she's going in tomorrow when i go to pick up the TT


----------

